
Any good recommended tech related audio books? - vkuruthers
Hi HN-ers.  I just finished the audio book version of &quot;Bad Blood: Secrets and Lies in a Silicon Valley Startup&quot;.  Can anyone recommend any other good, tech related audio books?
======
amenuor
I am currently listening to The Phoenix Project and it seems quite nice
([https://soundcloud.com/itrevolution/sets/the-phoenix-
project...](https://soundcloud.com/itrevolution/sets/the-phoenix-project-
part-2)).

If you are into it, the DevOps Handbook is also pretty good
([https://soundcloud.com/itrevolution/sets/the-devops-
handbook](https://soundcloud.com/itrevolution/sets/the-devops-handbook)).

